# Quel Linux prendre ?



## rocknar (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour j'ai un mac G4 et donc j'ai partionner mon disque pour mettre Linux mais le probleme c'est que je ne sais pas quelle Linux prendre.
J'ai bien sur entendu parler de mandrake debian... Mais je ne suis pas sur que ces versions soit compatible avec un mac.
Si vous pouviez s'il vous plait me donner un lien de telechargement direct de Linux compatible avec mac qui tien sur un CD
Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2005)

Il y a Ubuntu qui est une tr&#232;s bonne distrib' et qui a une version pour PowerPC


----------



## SuperCed (26 Octobre 2005)

Unbuntu a très bonne réputation en effet.
Sinon, il y a Yellow Dog Linux qui est vraiment fait pour les Macs.


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Octobre 2005)

Et voilà le lien


----------



## deneb (7 Novembre 2005)

Mandriva et fedora core sont bien aussi et l'installation est facile.


----------



## .Steff (12 Novembre 2005)

ubuntu sans hésiter


----------



## valoriel (12 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ubuntu sans hésiter


+1 

c'est une excellente distibution 

un look un peu trop windows à mon goût, m'enfin...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2005)

A propos d'unbuntu si quelqu'un arrive à faire marcher le "live CD" avec un imac G5 qu'il m'explique !


----------



## valoriel (12 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'unbuntu si quelqu'un arrive à faire marcher le "live CD" avec un imac G5 qu'il m'explique !


dis nous tout, à quel moment ça coince?


----------



## .Steff (13 Novembre 2005)

Les seuls pb que j'ai pour faire marcher des linux en live c'est sur des pc....


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Tout dépends de ce que tu veux. Les (k)ubuntu, mandrake et compagnie sont bien, mais tu ne vas pas apprendre grand chose.

Si tu veux aller un peu plus loin (et y passer plus de temps) je te conseille surtout Gentoo, et accessoirement debian si ton mac n'est pas trés puissant


----------



## .Steff (13 Novembre 2005)

prevoit 10 bon jour pour bien installer une genetoo par contre...


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> prevoit 10 bon jour pour bien installer une genetoo par contre...



Tu remplace 10 par 1 et tu es dans le vrai (install compléte avec desktop kde sur un PB 1.5)


----------



## .Steff (13 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> Tu remplace 10 par 1 et tu es dans le vrai (install compléte avec desktop kde sur un PB 1.5)


Je n'ai fais l'experience que sur pc et le temps de tout recompiler et de la configurer et avec autrres solutions que KDE il ma fallu 7 jours de stage.et ca marchait nikel.


----------



## .Steff (14 Novembre 2005)

est ce que je dois obligatoirement formaté mon disque pour le partionner????:mouais: 
J'avoue que ca me ferais vraiment chier....


----------



## geoffrey (14 Novembre 2005)

Oui, c'est obligatoire.


----------



## .Steff (14 Novembre 2005)

sur de sur??Parce que j'qi lu des trucs qui disaient le contraire...bon ben tant pis.
Et mon utilitaire de disque sous tiger il sert a quoi??


----------



## geoffrey (14 Novembre 2005)

A partitionner, apres un formattage 

Après je peux me gourrer mais je crois pas


----------



## .Steff (14 Novembre 2005)

ok bon merci si quelqu'un a une autre idée n'hesitez pas.
Merci geoffrey


----------



## Cinquante (14 Novembre 2005)

Ne surtout pas utilisé l'utilitaire de disque OS X pour faire ces partitions Linux ... 

Je conseil la Ubuntu, c'est celle que j'ai sur mon pb 1.5 et ça marche très très bien.


----------



## .Steff (14 Novembre 2005)

thanks Cinquante. Alors je vais faire ca dès que j'aurais un peu de temps a consacrer a une reinstallation complète de mon système, au partitionnement etc...


----------

